# Fox & James Cameron Come to Terms: Avatar 2 & 3 are GO!



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In what should have been an easy greenlight, turned out not to be but Fox & James Cameron have come to terms and they have green lit Avatar 2 & 3.

Details http://blastr.com/2010/10/james-cameron-is-locked-a.php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So let's see:

#2 = The Most Expensive Movie ever made, eclipsing #1
#3 = The Most Expensive Movie ever made, eclipsing #2

So what about $1bil for #3?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm hearing that "The Hobbit" will be eclipsing the third "Pirates of the Carribean" movie as the most expensive budget.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I wonder what cliched, trite, over used, or politically correct, plot Cameron will rehash?


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> I wonder what cliched, trite, over used, or politically correct, plot Cameron will rehash?


Let's see. He took "Dances with Wolves" script and made them blue creatures instead of indians. I think #2 could use the script from "Casablanca" (the one about Nazi's) and for ease, #3 could be the script from "Casablanca" (the one with the Marx brothers.)

See, this movie stuff isn't hard at all.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I wonder what cliched, trite, over used, or politically correct, plot Cameron will rehash?





wxguy said:


> Let's see. He took "Dances with Wolves" script and made them blue creatures instead of indians. I think #2 could use the script from "Casablanca" (the one about Nazi's) and for ease, #3 could be the script from "Casablanca" (the one with the Marx brothers.)
> 
> See, this movie stuff isn't hard at all.


Yes, and when did you guys deposit your multimillion dollar paychecks...:lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> In what should have been an easy greenlight, turned out not to be but Fox & James Cameron have come to terms and they have green lit Avatar 2 & 3.
> 
> Details http://blastr.com/2010/10/james-cameron-is-locked-a.php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


How original, more Hollywood franchising.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Yes, and when did you guys deposit your multimillion dollar paychecks...:lol:


Big pay checks don't necessarily indicate creativity or originality, take the singing fetus for example. 
Fools and their money.........


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

wxguy said:


> Let's see. He took "Dances with Wolves" script and made them blue creatures instead of indians. I think #2 could use the script from "Casablanca" (the one about Nazi's) and for ease, #3 could be the script from "Casablanca" (the one with the Marx brothers.)
> 
> See, this movie stuff isn't hard at all.


I thought it was Pocahantas that was hacked.

So next it could be Little Blue Mermaid, Snow Nextiri, or Cindatar.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I really hate Cameron's work. Hate it.

Give me John Ford, Frank Capra, or Hitchcock any day. Cameron's a hack who's good with technology (very good, actually). But as a director, history will look at his work very badly.

Unfortunately, it'll be 2050 before we know if I'm right about that


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I really hate Cameron's work. Hate it.
> 
> Give me John Ford, Frank Capra, or Hitchcock any day.


Not sure if you realize this, but those guys are all dead.

Sometimes I actually like to watch new movies that I haven't seen before (preferably by directors that are alive).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I liked Avatar OK but I'm not sure I want to spend six to eight more hours in that universe.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OK - living directors? Clint Eastwood, Martin Scorsese, David Lynch, Gus Van Sant


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Not sure if you realize this, but those guys are all dead.
> 
> Sometimes I actually like to watch new movies that I haven't seen before (preferably by directors that are alive).


To name a few: John Ford, Alfred Hitchcock (The Master of Suspense), Frank Capra, John Sturges, Howard Hawks, Michael Curtiz, Akira Kurosawa, Victor Fleming and Sam Peckinpah. Yes we realize they are all dead but every one of them have turned out some of the finest and timeless films ever made. And may I add they are considered legends by today's living directors!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

How do the Fools and their Money get together in the first place?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

djlong said:


> How do the Fools and their Money get together in the first place?


God has a sense of humor!


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

armophob said:


> I thought it was Pocahantas that was hacked.
> 
> So next it could be Little Blue Mermaid, Snow Nextiri, or Cindatar.


I thought it was Ferngully.........


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

YtseJammer1977 said:


> I thought it was Ferngully.........


Never saw it. Maybe it is as well.


----------

